# American Cichlid Convention 2009...



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

http://www.2009aca.com/

I am just checking to see how many people are going to the convention?
I hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Me and my husband will be there.


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

Awesome!
I here it is going to be a great show!

Be sure to register your fish soon!!!!!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be there, 1st time for ACA.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Can I enter my Flowerhorn in the show?

Ducks...

Unfortunately it conflicts with the family vacation this year.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> Can I enter my Flowerhorn in the show?
> 
> .


That will go over nicely with the hybrid theme this year :lol:


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll be there, I have my hotel resrvations at the Fairfield Inn. Not bringing any fish. I signed up for the Newport Aquarium tour. I donated 4 Caquetaia Spectabilis to them last summer, haven't seen them since October, so I'm looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i will be there!!


----------



## SomethingFishy Inc. (Sep 4, 2004)

we be there


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I will be there 

I can't wait


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh no, hit a snag, the kennel where I was going to take my dog to called and said they are going out of business July 31st, scrambling to find another one....


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

The countdown's on .... less than a week to go !!

I'm bringing fish, and hopefully taking lot's of new ones home. Sounds like there should be somewhere between 600 - 800 tanks to view. :thumb:


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Got my dog some new kennel reservations, all is cool. 



Alleycat said:


> The countdown's on .... less than a week to go !!
> 
> I'm bringing fish, and hopefully taking lot's of new ones home. Sounds like there should be somewhere between 600 - 800 tanks to view. :thumb:


 Can't wait, two more days of work, then....*VACATION!!!!* And my first ACA, whoo-hoo!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm hoping to make it also... i will be traveling through there tonight, and we were planning on going to the Newport aquarium in the morning... so hopefully i can make it...

is there any costs to this convention... i will not be doing anything but wanting to check out this whole ACA thing... this will be my first time at an ACA... i can't find anything about pricing/admissision... can anyone let me know.

thanks.

see ya there. i hope.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

venustus19 said:


> is there any costs to this convention... i will not be doing anything but wanting to check out this whole ACA thing... this will be my first time at an ACA... i can't find anything about pricing/admissision... can anyone let me know.


Check here: http://www.2009aca.com

There is a fee of course if you wish to attend any of the workshops or listen to the bevy of speakers. If you only have one day, Saturday is the best day to go, and then Sunday the auction.

Have fun .... if you go :thumb:


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

See everyone there, I'm leaving in the morning.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

So .... Did everyone enjoy the convention? 
opcorn:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

LOVED it !

I wished more people would have come up to me to say hello...

but I guess no one knew what I looked like :lol: My avatar doesn't help much :lol:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Longstocking said:


> LOVED it !
> 
> I wished more people would have come up to me to say hello...


If you had stopped talking to everyone I would have said hi .... :lol: 
I noticed Li has a few pics of you, on a few different websites. I think he took at least one picture of everyone that attended. :thumb:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah... I could tell some people wanted to say hello to me... but never did 

I never had a quite moment... which was good and bad ! I'll just have to go EVERY year  That will solve that problem :thumb: I had never been to an ACA... so I had quite a bit of "catching up" to do... in terms of meeting people I had known for years.

Li is a good buddy  Member of our local club as well 

I was the gold beemer in the "carivan" ride home :lol:


----------

